# TAMU Insect Collection open house - Saturday, January 10, 2009



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2008)

Remember the following thread?

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...amp;#entry53892

A year comes and goes. The annual Texas A&amp;M insect open house will be on again soon, and my now much taller son and I are invited as guest. This time i will bring a ruler (I need to find what I thought was a 6 inches mantis). I will add photos here after the trip. Will try to spend more time taking pics this time, especially now i have a new "toy"  

Dustin, PM me if you are interested going too.


----------



## Frack (Dec 18, 2008)

Cant wait!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2008)

Why don't I live in Texas?!! :angry:


----------



## shorty (Dec 19, 2008)

Yen, I looked at that thread and I'm very impressed by your collection. I can't wait to see the photos from the upcoming open house!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 30, 2008)

shorty said:


> Yen, I looked at that thread and I'm very impressed by your collection. I can't wait to see the photos from the upcoming open house!


Oh those bugs on display are not my collection. Most of the insects were collected by entomology students. Texas A&amp;M provides funding for entomologists collecting bugs around the world according to the curator there.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to the open house yesterday. Unfortunately there were far less attendance this year, which mean less private collection for viewing bummer!  

Anyway, i did take quite some pics. Here are first few to share, i will upload more when the pics are ready.

Ok i got to show this first. Yes i brought a measurement tape this time and as i thought this is really a 6 inches stick mantis!!







It was from Cameroon.... specimen collected back in 1982 wow!






Few more mantis specimens from Zimbabwe, Africa
















A place for hobbysist and students to identify their own insects






A nice specimen from Equador











If huge mantis is the giant in insect world, this beetle is a monster! (measurement is in inches)


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pics yen! i believe the beetle is a _Dynastes Hercules Lichyi _


----------



## Frack (Jan 11, 2009)

There were so many cool things there I think I could have spent a week walking around that place. I was wishing I coulda brought some of them back to live lol, I really liked there roach collection. Thx again Yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Nice pics yen! i believe the beetle is a _Dynastes Hercules Lichyi _


You could be right. I took this wonderful specimen out from the Dynastes sp. tray. There were lot more large beetles from other trays as follow






A huge Megasoma sp.


















Frack said:


> There were so many cool things there I think I could have spent a week walking around that place. I was wishing I coulda brought some of them back to live lol, I really liked there roach collection. Thx again Yen!


That's right Dustin, especially if you are a beetle lover. But you have to admit now you like roaches more  both pics show you looking at the roaches tray  











and i am sure you like this one too Dustin  






Back to more mantis. The largest mantis in the pic is actually close to 5 inches if the specimen abdomen doesn't curl backward and dried up.






A nice South African mantis with pointy eye


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2009)

One of the boxes with different dried specimen






Zoom in on the shield of Choeradodis sp.


























Lacewig like mantis from Australia











Vates or Pseudovates from Mexico






My son holding a giant centipede in alcohol


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2009)

I enjoyed looking at the photos of the Open House, Yen... thanks for sharing them with us. I've never been to an insect show like this... maybe some day if one comes around my area. Will have to keep an eye out. I imagine it's not one of those things so well advertised that everyone knows about it.

Btw... Your son is going to be breaking hearts of all of the girls in a couple of years! Very nice looking boy.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I enjoyed looking at the photos of the Open House, Yen... thanks for sharing them with us. I've never been to an insect show like this... maybe some day if one comes around my area. Will have to keep an eye out. I imagine it's not one of those things so well advertised that everyone knows about it.Btw... Your son is going to be breaking hearts of all of the girls in a couple of years! Very nice looking boy.


Glad you like it Becky.

Well bugs aren't very popular among many people here so it is hard to spread the words and attract more hobbyists, and the dried up specimen appear even less attractive (compare to the live one). I am sure any of the roach specimens in TAMU collection larger than 2 inches will freak out all my colleagues of both men and women  

and as for the compliment i am sure Kenny will be happy when i let him know. But as 12 year-old kid i hope he is spending more time on books than girls  

More pics from the open house

a large bark mantis in this tray






This B. borealis is slightly shorter than 4 inches


























Some Mantoida maya from Florida











i guess this is how the table look for an entomologist






PArt of the library in Entomology dept.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures Yen!!!

I can't believe I missed this!

And I really hate to be the bearer of bad news, but at 12 yrs old... well that's when it all begins, cooties disappear and hormones take over.

(I'm a mom of 3 kids ages 11-20 so I feel your pain!) LOL


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Awesome pictures Yen!!!I can't believe I missed this!
> 
> And I really hate to be the bearer of bad news, but at 12 yrs old... well that's when it all begins, cooties disappear and hormones take over.
> 
> (I'm a mom of 3 kids ages 11-20 so I feel your pain!) LOL


Hi Dinora

Thanks for the *warning*  yeah it is time for a good father and son talk on this matter  

The insect open house is of yearly event. If you are still interested by next year i can put up a post again (Hopefully  )

Few more pics from the TAMU trip

Giant damserfly (measurement in inches!)











Metallic colored butterfly


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2009)

Those are really nice photos Yen, I can't imagine the work going into putting that show on, Do they do much advertising when it is going to take place? I would think it would of been very busy, at least with home schoolers, that would of been a great field trip for them.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 25, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Those are really nice photos Yen, I can't imagine the work going into putting that show on, Do they do much advertising when it is going to take place? I would think it would of been very busy, at least with home schoolers, that would of been a great field trip for them.


As for the insect open house, there really isn't much work actually, the specimen are always there in the tray. All the curator need to do was to open the door  THe advertising has been primarily done by emailing only.

Identifying and updating the specimens is anoher story nevertheless.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Yen,

Very cool photos! Love that 6" monster mantid!! Guess it puts to an end the questions, eh?

Let me know and I will try to get over for next years show! I have so many questions that can only be answered by looking at the critters up close.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't notice that south African pointy eyed mantis before. It's really cool. Have they made it to the hobby yet?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2009)

Hypoponera said:


> Hey Yen,Very cool photos! Love that 6" monster mantid!! Guess it puts to an end the questions, eh?
> 
> Let me know and I will try to get over for next years show! I have so many questions that can only be answered by looking at the critters up close.


Hey Mike, yeah I guess that puts the end to the question here cos it seems like I am talking to myself here B)  

I believed TAMU will have this event again next year. This year is the 13th insect open house if i remember correctly (Am I right Dustin?). Shame was that the attendence was ony one third of last year thus less private collection for display.



revmdn said:


> I didn't notice that south African pointy eyed mantis before. It's really cool. Have they made it to the hobby yet?


I am not sure if that species made it here in the USA but probably they are availale in Europe. Nice species.


----------

